# Store bought/precooked turkey legs



## fire it up

So the other day member 


 *ronp100343*
Posted he had bought a precooked presmoked turkey from Sams.
Some agreed it was fine, some gave him some gripe.
I added that I regularly bought half cooked smoked turkey legs and that they were pretty good.
Well, today I went to Acme and they had just gotten a case of presmoked turkey legs in so I grabbed a pack.  Shoprite had raw turkey legs but it was raining and I'm not firing up the smoker today.

Packaged legs


Usually they are only partially cooked which I prefer because I think they come out much more tender when not fully cooked and then slowly heated as opposed to reheating.


So I wrap it in foil and throw in the toaster oven at 275 for around an hour, seems to be a little long but still moist.


I pull off the skin cause it is usually chewy, though I could crisp it, and I would normally have wrapped 1-2 pieces of proscuitto around it and then thrown in a pan of hot olive oil to make it like a very flavorful crsipy skin.  Since I was out of proscuitto I just pulled off the skin and ate as it was.



Usually they have a bit more smoke flavor to them but not bad, though I sprinkled a little cajun seasoning on it and it made it even better, but if you can't get around to smoking some legs for yourself this is a great substitute, they actually taste really good.


----------

